# Problème de connexion SKYPE



## tgaut91 (14 Août 2016)

J'ai des problèmes soudain pour me connecter à Skype. Voici le message d'erreur "impossible de se connecter à skype veuillez vérifier vos réglages réseau et réessayer".
J'ai désinstaller et réinstaller l'appli depuis l'apple store mais rien n'y fait.

Sur mon pc j'arrive à me connecter donc mon code utilisateur et mon mot de passe sont bons
merci


----------



## moderno31 (14 Août 2016)

Salut,
Quelle est ta version ios ? 
Le skype sur cet ios est une réinstallation ou un première installation ?


----------



## tgaut91 (14 Août 2016)

IOS9 et une réinstallation. J'ai cru avoir un pb de version


----------



## lineakd (14 Août 2016)

@tgaut91, supprime l'app puis ceci:



> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad ou l'iphone (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'iPad ou l'iphone) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad ou l'iphone (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.



Et ouvre l'app store et installe l'app skype.


----------



## peyret (14 Août 2016)

Ce matin aussi impossible de me connecter à Skype après une mise à jour..... puis je l'ai relancé après 1 h 00 env. et tout refonctionne normalement
les mysteres de micromou.....


----------



## moderno31 (14 Août 2016)

Ok, essaie de réinstaller. Je suis sur ios9 ipad et ça marche. Par contre ios7 iphone avec skype ça plante effectivement. Je viens de tester (réinstallation)
Assure toi aussi d'utiliser les mêmes login/password acceptés par skype site internet.


----------



## tgaut91 (14 Août 2016)

@lineakd merci c'est résolu


----------

